# Боли после МДЭ L5-S1. Нужна ли повторная операция?



## N_poli (10 Авг 2022)

Доброго времени суток! В 2019 г была микродисэктомия на уровне л5с1. Боли стали меньше, но не прошли, за 3 года  ни одного дня без них не обошлось. Боль всегда меньше днём, сильнее-к вечеру. После блокады с дипроспаном под контролем 1 месяц назад стало совсем тяжело выносить боль. Принимаю ад в сочетании с габапентином (1200мг/ сут). За годы после операции перепробовано много видов лечения. Мысли о повторной операции посещают достаточно часто.

Уважаемые врачи, есть ли шанс, что повторная операция улучшит ситуацию?
Если да, то какая именно?

https://disk.yandex.by/d/N-V7zZ3FaEWBmA


----------

